# Werewolves Versus



## The young man in the cafe (May 24, 2018)

A cool little werewolf themed pay what you want web zine featuring art and stories by various creators in the fandom. each issue pits werewolves againist a particular theme, such as Space, the 90s, Hollywood and so on. 

Check it out at

Werewolves Versus

For the sake of disclosure I have a short story that is going to be in the upcoming issue 6, Werewolves Versus Fashion.


----------

